# [Guide] Rooting 10.1 Tab IO version



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Many thanks to oxeneers on XDA for sharing this root guide for the 10.1 Tab
--------------------------------------------------------------

[IO TAB]

--------------------------------------------------------------
"Assuming you have adb and the SDK set up on your Win7 machine, proceed.

1. Download the new USB drivers at http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...ing_Escape.exe

2. Reboot your machine

3. Plug the 10.1 Tab into USB

4. Download the root exploit HERE

5. Then, open up a command prompt ("cmd" under Run...)

6. Run the following commands:

adb push Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_10.1_root.zip /sdcard/Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_10.1_root.zip

adb reboot recovery

7. Once you're in recovery, select the zip file, then apply, then reboot.

[update 6-18]After you are finished bounce over to http://droidbasement.com/db-blog/?p=2054 to get "[Tools] - SU/BusyBox/Misc - Galaxy Tab 10.1" ------Thanks Pershoot...
-SU/BusyBox/Misc Tools/Utilities for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
-Compiled from CyanogenMod's, CM7 repo for Harmony, and use the supplied update-script as a base
-Statically compiled busybox-1.18.4 with optimisations used for gtab-2632, via CodeSourcery's 2009q1-203
-VI/VIM/HTOP/SSH/DropBear/BASH, etc., etc.
-set ro.secure=0 (adb root shell)


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Is the IO version the same as retail with unlocked bootloader? Meaning I have the one with the padlock on the bottom of startup. Would this be the same method to use?


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Having that lock should mean you are unlocked... I know, sounds confusing. Give it a whirl. I don't have a retail tab so I havn't tried it.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, had to go the NVFLASH route, but i am unlocked, just had to flash CWM to install the root zip file.


----------

